# Pointe Mouillee- End of the Line?



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Great comments from Treestandguy (post # 38), very interesting read.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I don't hunt pm often for the same reason I don't hunt HI, or NP. Too far to drive for too few good opportunities. More bingo zones would help. Last hunt there we were in 16 and done by 3pm.
> 
> Shiawassee has options. Daughter and I drew 75th the day after Thanksgiving and shot more birds that afternoon than all of the thirties combined.
> 
> I like hunting with the young guys if they can keep up.


Are you referring to last year? 30’s shot 11 birds in the AM. THe next highest zone was 9 birds total. 30’s shot 38 birds that day in the afternoon. The next highest was the triangle with 24 birds.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

thetreestandguy said:


> My 2 cents and not meant to be political in the least. I used to run Outdoorama, bought a company and exhibited for many years, up until covid. I've got a nearly 30 year background in shows from both sides of the aisle.
> 
> Shows of every stripe were going downhill for years, didn't matter the focus of the show, they were declining. The governments reaction to the plague has had disastrous effects on virtually everything, the tentacles spreading outward in ways that are/were far reaching. When we experienced year over year record sales during that time, without shows, I saw the writing on the wall. I saved massive amounts of money as well as time on the road. Money is easy to see on the books, my time is harder to quantify but as I get older it seems more valuable than the money saved.
> 
> ...


This has unfortunately been our experience as well, albeit with a smaller company at smaller shows. It's fun to talk to customers and other vendors, but at the end of the day if you can make more money producing product those couple days than you do selling at the show, it's a tough nuts and bolts decision.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Nope, many many years ago. The oldest has been in Tennessee for two years already.

This is where I was the day you implied:


----------



## duckhead692 (Dec 10, 2021)

Yup sad I stopped going years ago when vendors there had nothing to do with hunting. Selling jewelry WTF it is suppose to be a duck hunting expo not a flee market


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Just like everything in retail last couple years, its been really good$ for most. When things are good to really good, advertising and marketing tend to take a back seat in the budget, most feel why advertise I don't have to when things are good. Add in lack of labor and businesses can't or don't want anymore growth even thought they are doing good, so why advertise. This will change with the up and downs of the economy, inflation etc...IMO coming sooner than later. 

Another side to all of this, is shows have turned into businesses for profit. Costs to have booths, IMO for all types of shows(outdoors, conventions, auto, etc) are grossly inflated. 

And then another side to all of this now, lack of labor. Who stays behind to run the shop/store? And you can afford both time and money to go to these shows for 2-5 days, hotel/food etc..??


----------



## SEMichiiganConservation (7 mo ago)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Try re scheduling. August if possible. Co inciding with youth weekend is a mistake. People are out hunting and going to football games this time of year.


Show up at the meetings and work with us.


----------



## SEMichiiganConservation (7 mo ago)

beer and nuts said:


> Just like everything in retail last couple years, its been really good$ for most. When things are good to really good, advertising and marketing tend to take a back seat in the budget, most feel why advertise I don't have to when things are good. Add in lack of labor and businesses can't or don't want anymore growth even thought they are doing good, so why advertise. This will change with the up and downs of the economy, inflation etc...IMO coming sooner than later.
> 
> Another side to all of this, is shows have turned into businesses for profit. Costs to have booths, IMO for all types of shows(outdoors, conventions, auto, etc) are grossly inflated.
> 
> And then another side to all of this now, lack of labor. Who stays behind to run the shop/store? And you can afford both time and money to go to these shows for 2-5 days, hotel/food etc..??


$75 inflated cost for a weekend booth.


----------



## SEMichiiganConservation (7 mo ago)

duckcommander101 said:


> You have to pick an event date a year in advance, the hunting seasons are not scheduled yet so no one "picked the worst weekend possible" knowing that these other things would be scheduled on the same days, they are all planned after a festival date is set.
> 
> The Pointe used to be where you went to see all of the new products for the year in person- now you can watch 15 youtube videos about it before it's even available in a store.
> 
> ...


The DNR is cutting funding.


----------



## SEMichiiganConservation (7 mo ago)

It's sad to see that SO many think that the "Festival" was/is, the vendors. How many of those who complain about this festival shot in the Lake Erie Championship Layout Shoot on Saturday? My guess, few if any. How many entered the 74th Michigan Duck Hunter's Tournament? My guess, few if any. How many entered the hip boot race? My guess, few if any. 

The date for the Festival USED to be a week earlier but a for profit "show" changed to that date. There are only so many vendors. 

The Festival was around LONG before there were "Youth hunts". What is sad is the there is even a need for such a thing. MAYBE those who still hunt should think about getting back to the basics. Back to a time when doing things as a family took precedence over everything else, including football. 

People complain about the "demise" of such events, BUT, those same people do little or nothing to work to make sure they remain. ALL organizations, like the Pointe Mouillee Waterfowls Festival committee are BEGGING for new blood. YOUNGER blood. It's easier to pull teeth with a tweezer than it is to get people to join in the fun. What is sad is that ALL of these organizations are missing, for the most part, the 45-60 year old age group. The most productive age group for this kind of fund raising. MANY want the fun of these events, just have no interest in making it happen. 

I am sure that many will come out with the normal excuses about life being too busy. Sorry, nothing has changed. All before you had jobs and families. Many worked multiple jobs. Many ran businesses, and yet all who worked at these things still found time to be involved, Many involved their families. 

The Festival has been working for 7.5 DECADES to help support a unique habitat. We have lost 90%+ of the natural habitat that once supported amazing numbers of migrating fowl, Not only waterfowl, but shore birds, raptors, etc. The State will not support the effort needed to protect and expand what is left. The majority of the residents of Michigan, don't care. They spew platitudes about "saving the environment" but don't do a damn thing to help. It's VERY discouraging to beg for help and see few willing to help and see many fighting to destroy this resource. 

We have spent the last 20 years building cooperation between the different conservation organizations. Years ago they often did not even speak to each other, even worked against each other, like it was a competition. That has changed. We now work together. We have members of each others committees on different committees. Partly to make things work smoother and partly because no one else will do the work.

These groups have worked hard to develop good relations with local communities and businesses. We now enjoy fantastic support from businesses in the area, both local small business and large, major businesses. It's sad to know that this will all fade away because there is no one coming up, stepping up, to continue this work.

One example of this support can be seen in Zone 11, the handicapped blind known as "Nelson's Nest". The "Festival" wanted to build the blind, it would be expensive. We started working on it several years ago. It was difficult to say the least. It took a LOT longer to make it happen than we wanted it to. There were many bumps in the road, including a pandemic. It FINALLY came to be. It could NOT have happened without the cooperation of many of the local conservation groups AND business, who made this happen. Without that support, it would never have been built. Without the work of the volunteers that run these groups, that support will fade away. Such support does NOT happen by accident, it happens due the efforts of a very tiny number of people. 

If you want these things to continue, look in the mirror for the answer. 

This sign gives you just a small idea of how the money for this blind was raised. You can STILL help to maintain it, pay for plantings that will someday make it less visible, by purchasing a "plague" to put on the walkway. The monies go to the blind.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

My daughter loved the youth hunts you despise. We would not head four hours to Harsens or PM for a regular draw but would for a youth hunt.

She shot her first mallard at PM, in zone nine, a zone most adults would not take. We pushed a canoe there on a deer cart.


----------



## SEMichiiganConservation (7 mo ago)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> My daughter loved the youth hunts you despise. We would not head four hours to Harsens or PM for a regular draw but would for a youth hunt.
> 
> She shot her first mallard at PM, in zone nine, a zone most adults would not take. We pushed a canoe there on a deer cart.



Waterfowl seasons open on a Saturday. No school. My dad took me on opening days. That was a "right of passage" as we grew up. It was a BIG day in every kids life.

The was a big "doings" after the Saturday hunt for the kids. PLENTY of time to shoot in the Lake Erie Championship Shoot and shoot the tournament. Time for kids to enter. Time for kids to enter the calling contest. 

I don't "despise" the youth hunt. I despise the idea that they are even needed. They should not be needed IF we returned to the time when families enjoyed these seasons TOGETHER. When parents controlled what their kids did, not the school, coaches or electronic toys. When kids DREAMED of the day when they could be old enough to "join the big people".

IF you want Pointe Mouillee to continue to exist you had better help find a way to make sure that this Festival does not die. It's 100% up to you.


----------



## SEMichiiganConservation (7 mo ago)

Great News! The Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival has FINALLY found a new person to take over the Trading Post! A much younger person. We have been working hard for a couple of years to find someone. Our new person has been given all of the "gear" for the job and will "officially" start working at the January meeting on the second Tuesday of January. All of the old members will stay involved.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

SEMichiiganConservation said:


> It's sad to see that SO many think that the "Festival" was/is, the vendors. How many of those who complain about this festival shot in the Lake Erie Championship Layout Shoot on Saturday? My guess, few if any. How many entered the 74th Michigan Duck Hunter's Tournament? My guess, few if any. How many entered the hip boot race? My guess, few if any.
> 
> The date for the Festival USED to be a week earlier but a for profit "show" changed to that date. There are only so many vendors.
> 
> ...


Sorry. It’s the wrong time of the year for me to head over there. It’s the veteran/youth hunt, early goose season, etc. Not to mention there’s just nothing there that I can’t get online if needed. The last time I went and it’s been years was such a huge disappointment compared to how great it was yearrrrs ago and I never went back. There’s many factors for it being the way it is now which have all been said and all are valid.


----------



## SEMichiiganConservation (7 mo ago)

It is amazing just how many believe that the "Trading Post" IS the Festival. How few shoot in the events. How few partake in the punt boat races or the hip boot race. In fact, we now have more women entering the hip boot race than men. 

That is going to be the biggest challenge as new people take over, reviving the Michigan Duck Hunter's Tournament. There is a big push going on to move the Monroe Decoy Show back to the Festival where it once was located. That MAY happen for next year. 

IF these festivals die so will the state game areas. 

I am HOPING that the very few new people coming to work on the Festival can turn things around. The biggest problem they will face, lack of participation in running it. The same problem that Ducks Unlimited and every other such organizations are facing. No one wants to work.


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

SEMichiiganConservation said:


> It is amazing just how many believe that the "Trading Post" IS the Festival. How few shoot in the events. How few partake in the punt boat races or the hip boot race. In fact, we now have more women entering the hip boot race than men.
> 
> That is going to be the biggest challenge as new people take over, reviving the Michigan Duck Hunter's Tournament. There is a big push going on to move the Monroe Decoy Show back to the Festival where it once was located. That MAY happen for next year.
> 
> ...


It sounds to me like you have some ear plugs in your ears. Many have communicated that since the trading post has went down hill and the timing of the show changed, they no longer attend. I am one of those. Have not been in years. I am not interested in the hip boot race, the decoy carving, the shooting events or other side shows. I always came for the trading post. Slowly walk the trading post, check out the dogs for sale with the kids and breeze through the art type tents. We would bring the whole family, sometimes we would have three vans full and do a tailgate in parking lot during an early season Michigan game. While I appreciate your love for the entire show, many who previously attended had different desires for attending. Seems like hearing from people who no longer attend and why would be best towards resurrecting it.


----------



## SEMichiiganConservation (7 mo ago)

Snuffy said:


> It sounds to me like you have some ear plugs in your ears. Many have communicated that since the trading post has went down hill and the timing of the show changed, they no longer attend. I am one of those. Have not been in years. I am not interested in the hip boot race, the decoy carving, the shooting events or other side shows. I always came for the trading post. Slowly walk the trading post, check out the dogs for sale with the kids and breeze through the art type tents. We would bring the whole family, sometimes we would have three vans full and do a tailgate in parking lot during an early season Michigan game. While I appreciate your love for the entire show, many who previously attended had different desires for attending. Seems like hearing from people who no longer attend and why would be best towards resurrecting it.


I don't have ear plugs in. You are MORE than welcome to join the committee and work to fix it. Come to the meetings. LEARN what we are up against. LEARN how it happened and who caused it. It is in no way as easy to change as just saying these is the new dates. Have a solution? The next meeting is on the second Tuesday of January. They are normally held at the DNR HQ office. You are MORE than welcome to come and join in the fun. 

What you call the "side shows'" are the real event.

ANYWAY, luckily, there is someone new taking over the Trading Post. There are LOTS of new things planned. I am just waiting for management of this site to cancel this account. Hopefully the new people will put up a new one.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

SEMichiiganConservation said:


> I don't have ear plugs in. You are MORE than welcome to join the committee and work to fix it. Come to the meetings. LEARN what we are up against. LEARN how it happened and who caused it. It is in no way as easy to change as just saying these is the new dates. Have a solution? The next meeting is on the second Tuesday of January. They are normally held at the DNR HQ office. You are MORE than welcome to come and join in the fun.
> 
> What you call the "side shows'" are the real event.
> 
> ANYWAY, luckily, there is someone new taking over the Trading Post. There are LOTS of new things planned. I am just waiting for management of this site to cancel this account. Hopefully the new people will put up a new one.


My man, we now have teal season, a 30 day early goose, Liberty hunt, Veteran/youth hunt during this time period. You’re loosing out on a lot of POTENTIAL hunters not coming just because of those things right there.


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

SEMichiiganConservation said:


> I don't have ear plugs in. You are MORE than welcome to join the committee and work to fix it. Come to the meetings. LEARN what we are up against. LEARN how it happened and who caused it. It is in no way as easy to change as just saying these is the new dates. Have a solution? The next meeting is on the second Tuesday of January. They are normally held at the DNR HQ office. You are MORE than welcome to come and join in the fun.
> 
> What you call the "side shows'" are the real event.
> 
> ANYWAY, luckily, there is someone new taking over the Trading Post. There are LOTS of new things planned. I am just waiting for management of this site to cancel this account. Hopefully the new people will put up a new one.


I am not looking to be a part of the Point Mouillee Waterfowl Festival or run it. I do not hunt there and attending the festival is up against many other priorities. I have fond memories of attending. Attendance is what will keep the festival alive. You are hearing from people who no longer attend or have not for a long time. Nobody is throwing fire on any efforts of those who volunteer to run the festival, they are communicating why it is less of a priority to attend in comparison to years in the past. I would think their input would be important. This is like watching a bad business owner on Marcus Lemonis show "The Profit" telling their customers what they desire to purchase, not listening to the customers thoughts on what they would like to purchase, meanwhile the business is falling off a cliff. 
I hope the festival rebounds. Good luck to you.


----------



## SEMichiiganConservation (7 mo ago)

craigrh13 said:


> My man, we now have teal season, a 30 day early goose, Liberty hunt, Veteran/youth hunt during this time period. You’re loosing out on a lot of POTENTIAL hunters not coming just because of those things right there.


You can come and propose solutions.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

blklab said:


> This marsh?
> View attachment 859422


The good ole duck desert, is that tumbleweed? Lol


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Please don’t crucify me for writing this. 
How much did that handicap blind cost? How much does it cost to replace the pumps that haven’t been working? Just my opinion here…. If a unit is on a limited budget, why spend the money on a pet project (sorry I don’t know who Nelson is) vs improving habitat? I’ve seen properties on Michigan out of doors that are dedicated to accommodate handicapped. Yes they’re private, but seem open to hunt for disabled individuals. My opinion is that money should be spent to benefit the greatest number of individuals. Side note, I don’t see this as an access thing, like a ramp at a school. Does the blind get used enough to justify? 


back on topic. First and last time I went to the festival was 2009, I was 23. I thought it was awesome then. Seemed crowded with both vendors and customers. I actually bought my first dog there that day. Being a novice, I figured where’s a better place to buy a dog than a waterfowl show? Turns out, a lot of other places, hahaha. It all worked out and my dog turned out to be a decent hunting companion. he’s still with us, we celebrated his 13th birthday a couple months back at the Dairy Queen. I wanted to go back the following years and participate in the shooting events, but it never came together (I live about an hour north). Regarding the vendors participating as of late, It would be great if the good breeders in the area attended, but it seems they don’t need to as litters are regularly sold out.

lastly, things have changed over the years… there’s no denying that. The downriver community is different than It was when the festival started in the late 40s. Hunting culture is different and the view toward hunting has changed.

my grandpa used to go to the pt. Before work to hunt. He was an accountant, worked for the state, Dearborn resident. He’d wear his dress clothes under his hunting gear and drive to the office after the hunt. I don’t think you’d ever see that out there today.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

flighthunter said:


> Please don’t crucify me for writing this.
> How much did that handicap blind cost? How much does it cost to replace the pumps that haven’t been working? Just my opinion here…. If a unit is on a limited budget, why spend the money on a pet project (sorry I don’t know who Nelson is) vs improving habitat? I’ve seen properties on Michigan out of doors that are dedicated to accommodate handicapped. Yes they’re private, but seem open to hunt for disabled individuals. My opinion is that money should be spent to benefit the greatest number of individuals. Side note, I don’t see this as an access thing, like a ramp at a school. Does the blind get used enough to justify?


It's largely a feel-good virtue signalling thing.

For some, "Hey, everyone, look at the good thing we did!" trumps practicality and sound investment. Many such cases.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

-db- said:


> It's largely a feel-good virtue signalling thing.
> 
> For some, "Hey, everyone, look at the good thing we did!" trumps practicality and sound investment. Many such cases.


That's not fair!!...the spring bird watchers will love it!!
Seriously...it shouldn’t be facing straight upwind to 99% of our prevailing winds.


----------

